# overclocking problems



## utsav (Jul 19, 2007)

can anyone tell me how to overclock a cpu on an intel original 865 chipset motherboard.i am unable to find the cpu frequency settings in the bios.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 19, 2007)

There is no option to over clock Intel boards apart from Intel 975....


----------



## utsav (Jul 19, 2007)

thanx buddy.i wanted 2 ask u 1 thing .r u bengali.it appears from ur user name


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 19, 2007)

Well , tough luck but ur mobo doesn't let u oc  ..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 19, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> thanx buddy.i wanted 2 ask u 1 thing .r u bengali.it appears from ur user name



Hardcore Bengali, Eating Macher jhol ar Bhat , I am from Kolkata 

and yeah Hard luck, Intel boards are not made for overclocking !!!


----------

